# 17837 - Circuit for Brake Vacuum Pump: Open Circuit



## vwteam (Mar 15, 2007)

17837 - Circuit for Brake Vacuum Pump: Open Circuit 
P1429 - 35-00 - -
I got this really weird code on an 04 Jetta 1.8T, I am just wondering if anyone has any more info on it. Open Circuit to me would generally mean that the connector was not connected, or the wiring was cut or something of that nature. I cannot find any degree of damage, the wires are not shorted, I checked for resistances between the terminals and none of them have any, which means they are not shorted. The cable itself looks great, it is getting voltage to two of the terminals when running and I assume that the other two are grounds.
The bentley makes no mention of this in depth, it just says to replace the unit if there is any faults. This to me almost sounds like the computer is not picking up contact with the device, but it seems strange that it would throw this type of code. Unless it is just a more vague code, showing an internal fault maybe that the pump is not working, perhaps burnt up, or dead.
But it's a pricey part at 277$ I'd like to ask around before I throw cash into it...So any help from the vag team or anyone would be appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: 17837 - Circuit for Brake Vacuum Pump: Open Circuit (vwteam)*

Was this found in the ABS controller? Control modules do not have any way of knowing whether there is a break in the wiring inside the controller, in the wires going to the pump, or within the pump itself. Did you check the resistance between the terminals of the wiring harness for the pump, or of the pump itself?


----------



## vwteam (Mar 15, 2007)

this was found under the ecu codes...the brake light is on though.
I checked resistances of the wires going to the pump to make sure they weren't shorted.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (vwteam)*

I'd check the continuity of the wiring harness, from the ECU to the pump. If both the wires have low resistance then it doesn't sound like that's where the short is. If you check the resistance across the pins on the pump itself and it has a low resistance, then the only remaining culprit is the ECU itself.


----------



## vwteam (Mar 15, 2007)

I am not even gonna get involved with the wiring harness, because as I said it is getting correct voltage and ground signals, so it must be working. I can only imagine that there is no resistance or load on the pump itself from the circuits for it to detect the pump is there.
Either that or bad contacts or something...is all I can think of..perhaps internal break in continuity in the circuit, a wire that burned out. Like a blown internal resistor..


_Modified by vwteam at 7:36 AM 8-9-2007_


----------

